# I got to see my horses today after 3 freaking long weeks



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG I have missed them so much. I had to deliver a wedding cake with my husband and son today over in the next county which was a 60 mile round trip. I asked honey darling precious to take me to see the horses and he said the ranch road was too rough.:-x

My cousin/trail buddy was coming to visit with her hubby and asked if I wanted to see my horses! Woot!!!!!! I was exhausted from the cake making but you didn't have to ask twice about seeing my boys.

They were on the other side of their pasture hoping the other boarder, Lisa, would give them a treat. I got out of the truck (SLOWLY - what a PITA!!!) and hollered for my boys and they both came RUNNING. OMG it was so good to see my babies! I was shocked at how _*golden*_ Biscuit is. He has never been that color - always a light palomino color. I was giving them handsful of grass that hubby pulled for them and hugging them up and looking them all over. Biscuit has gained weight and way too much in the last three weeks with no riding. Sarge is finally shedding out and looking nice.

It did me a weeks worth of good to see my boys!!! I am going to the doctor Monday so I should be released to at least go to the barn! Can't wait!!!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

They did you wonders I'd bet!! I'm so glad you got to see them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

You are on the mend for sure! I'm glad you got to see the boys.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad you got to see them-sounds like they missed you!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Got any pics of the cake?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I missed them so much!!! I do have pictures of the cake and will be posting them on my Facebook page. Cakes So Special 

I had hoped to get out to the barn today but a friend had a cake emergency and I went and helped her. I can tell I am not my old self...that wore me out. I am going to see my boys tomorrow.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Good news indeed! Try not to over due it though.....

Still, it makes me smile! Knowing how much you enjoy being with them.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Gunslinger!! I am trying to hit a balance of doing enough to get my strength back and not overdoing. I thing the drive to Houston tomorrow will probably wear me out - we are also stopping at a cake store in Pasadena. I haven't been in a cake store in a while!!! I also have to stop at the barn and pay my board and see the horses and then on to Houston.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I wanna see pictures of the boys! Glad you are doing better!!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

horses can fix what ails us that is what I say glad you are doing better take it slow for now


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I will take a picture of the boys tomorrow. Biscuit is quiet the chunky monkey and golden chunky monkey at that. 

Horses are good for your soul...they make me smile no matter what!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You are going to ASK the doctor about going to the barn????? Doctors+ horses= don't ask, don't tell!!!!!

Glad you got to see them!! From a Native Houstonian.... be careful over there!

Nancy


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Greentree - my surgeon is aware that I ride horses. I won't be doing anything other than brushing Biscuit for awhile and maybe hand grazing him. He is not a spooky horse that I have to worry about jerking a lead rope out of my hand thank God! The second time I saw Dr. Murphy he wasn't to crazy about me riding and it took some convincing on my part that I would stay at a walk, I rode with an ER nurse, and that I actually felt better after riding. 

I used to live in Houston myself so I am pretty familiar with it. Actually, I am going to Pasadena - just off off I-45 and Beltway 8. He has an office in downtown and Pasadena. It is easier from where I live to get to the Pasadena office. I take 146 off of Ih-10 in Baytown and go over the Fred Hartman Bridge to 225 in the LaPort are...down to Beltway 8 and then over to just past Fairmont. Easy even during busy traffic times. :lol:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

So happy for you. Better than all the medications!!!
Not sure if I dare look at any more of your amazing cakes though. My diet is NOT going well


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Huge congrats on getting your horse fix. Gotta be so much better than any sugar rush from the icing. lol

Can't wait to see pics of them and glad they showed you love by running to you when you called.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Anytime you can skirt around Houston it is a GOOD thing!! I would not tell my Dr. I rode- because they would not believe for ONE minute that I would stay at a walk.....

Nancy


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I like that "don't ask don't tell" idea for doctors and riding. I was told over a year ago never to ride again. If I can't ride, I don't need the doctor because I won't need a healthy body if all I am going to do is sit on the couch and wait to die.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Your cakes are gorgeous! I myself live in Pasadena and would maybe be interested in getting a cake made for a friend.  What is the average waiting time on a cake? How soon would we have to give you notice?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Just got back a little while ago from the Doctor. He said I am doing ok - need to walk more to get my core strength back. My legs are still freaking numb and he said that may take up to a year and there is no guarantees the numbness will go away :-(

On the good side - the staples are GONE!!! YAY!!! I go back on July 1st and may get clearance to ride. I told the younger doctor there today that I am in this for the long haul...I want to be riding next year, the year after that and the year after that so I will do whatever it takes to make that happen. 

I went out to the barn today to pay the board and talked to the owner and barn manager. It was so nice to see them!!! Missed them! The dogs all greeted me too. The barn owner offered me the use of the swimming pool to get better and I think I may take her up on that! My sister has a pool also and I am going to go get in hers when my staple holes are healed!!

Here are some pictures of my sweet boys...I fed them handsful of clover today. I think Sarge thinks he was promoted to Sargent Major while I was gone. He is being pretty bossy with Biscuit!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Kayella, it really depends on whether I am already booked with cakes. Sometimes I can take a cake on a very short notice and other times I am booked and can't take more! Just give me a holler and let me know when you need one and if I can make it happen I certainly will. I took a chocolate butter bundt cake to my doctor and his staff today. It was covered in chocolate buttercream, then covered in chocolate ganache and topped with chocolate dipped strawberries. LOL my doctor said Chocolate was at the top of the food pyramid!!! I heard the staff telling one of the others he had chocolate on the back of his lab coat! They are so sweet.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Your horses are so beautiful!!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Some handsome fellas you got there QOS. BTW the 1st is my b'day so I'll wish for your release by the docs as my b'day gift.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks so much y'all. They are both pretty boys and well built. Best of all, they are very sweet natured and Sarge is very affectionate. He gives out kisses and loves to smell my hair. :lol: I told my husband if Sarge was a man I run off with him. He is well bred, well trained, hard working, good looking and is a total stud muffin love bug...what would not be to love in a man!!!


----------

